# Bend Or spots?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Hello, I know someone with an ex-racehorse. He is a chestnut, and I cannot show pictures of hom because I don't have permission... But he has recently developed some dark spots on his rump, and some on his side too I believe. The owner said maybe it's from old wounds, but I know normally hair over wounds comes out white... So I was wondering if these were possibly Bend Or spots, and also if Bend Or spots can can sort of come and go with the seasons... Thanks


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Definitely sound like Bend Or spots. My chestnut ex-racer has 'em, too.

They're more visible in the summer when the horse's coat is sleeked out, but they never truly go away.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Speed Racer, do they come and go with the seasons?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

oh sorry i only saw half of your message.... that's very awesome, thank you


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

I was hoping more people would answer :/


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

No more answered because SR answered it for you as best we can without pictures of the hose in question..


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

oh ok. well I know of a pic of a horse with very similar markings. ill post that in my next comment


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Here are some similar ones i found, i know these ones are deffinitely bend or spots. and i think the first pic is the closest to him. but all his spots are dark.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Ok so I cropped a couple pics of the horse I'm asking about. Here are his markings. I also looked at some older pics, he's had them since last Janruary at the very least...


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Sorry my computer's dumb. Here are the rest


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely Bend Or spots. Some areas refer to them as grease spots also.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay. Thank you


----------

